# Can you believe...



## voodoocat (Sep 20, 2004)

At 4:30am this morning Heather wouldn't allow me to let my espresso machine warm up to make a latte to get me through the day?... Well she didn't... 


but here I sit content after a latte and a shower.  Ready to go back to my wonderful wife and new baby boy Noah.   At 9:38am we were blessed with a 6 lb 13oz boy.  Heather was fantastic and the experience was amazing.  I oubviously took pics   so here is one to leave you with.... He's got a great shutter finger   In fact he has the hands of a musician and artist all around


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

Awww!!!!! He's beautiful!!!!!
Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Walt (Sep 20, 2004)

Congratulations!!! That has to be one of lifes greatest moments. First one?


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 20, 2004)

Walt said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!! That has to be one of lifes greatest moments. First one?


Yes it is   and yes it is


----------



## aggiezach (Sep 20, 2004)

CONGATS!!!!


----------



## Corry (Sep 20, 2004)

I can tell you are beaming just from the way you are writing.  I'm so happy for you!  I had just been thinking that you twos due date had to be soon!


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh he is also 20 minutes old in this photo.  

Well folks, I must return.  I think the 2 hr nap I gave her is plenty


----------



## ShutterBug4_4 (Sep 20, 2004)

Congratulations on your beautiful new baby!


----------



## oriecat (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats Voodoo and MrsCat!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen:

Hi Noah!   Welcome to the forum.


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Walt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn't I tell ya?     

So happy for you!   :love:


----------



## Alison (Sep 20, 2004)

Chad,  :shock:  :shock: WOW!! Congratulations to you and Heather. The photography community has just gained another member - WOOHOO!  :cheer:


----------



## danalec99 (Sep 20, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2004)

Noah is the first official TPF baby!    :cheer:    



So really, he has a _lot _of aunts and uncles now.... :goodvibe:

....and we're gonna spoil him rotten!    :twisted:


----------



## hobbes28 (Sep 20, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Noah is the first official TPF baby!    :cheer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I couldn't agree more.  

Congrats Chad and Heather!!!!!!!

Noah.... as soon as you can walk, learn how to run. :LOL:  We're all so happy for all _three _of you.


----------



## Varthlokkur (Sep 20, 2004)

Congratulations to you and your wife.  Babies are a wondrfull thing.


----------



## Karalee (Sep 20, 2004)

Yay, welcome to the world voodoo kitty


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 20, 2004)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, congratulations!!!!


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 20, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS* Voodoo daddy and Mrs Voodoo !!! :hug: :love: :cheer: :flower:

Lol @ his expression  .....

" Ohhhhh I was all warm and cozy and floatin around all relaxed ...... now its brighttttt and colddddd out herrrrrrre !! I was just FINE where I WAS !! "


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 20, 2004)

BTW Chad, 'Noah' was on our short-list for boy names.  We were probably going to go with Orion, but now it's a moot point--Molly it is!


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats Vood, I guess that explains why there is no chess moves today


----------



## terri (Sep 20, 2004)

Scott WRG Editor said:
			
		

> Congrats Vood, I guess that explains why there is no chess moves today



He's already been check-mated in a major way!    

I just love that picture of the scrunched up little face...so cute!!   :love:


----------



## mrsid99 (Sep 20, 2004)

Congratulations and best wishes to you and your family!


----------



## Not Neve (Sep 20, 2004)

Congrats, Voodoo & family!  Thanks for sharing with us!  And a photo so soon.  AWWWWWWWW!


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 20, 2004)

Thanks guys   Just got back from the hospital so I could get a nice nights rest.  Heather hasn't slept since she got up at 1:00am this morning but in great spirits.  I'll let her know you all sent your congrats


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 20, 2004)

Chad, your baby is the greatest thing that happened to you and your lovely better half!   

And he's got perfect fingers not only for tripping camera shutters but also for playing violin!!!  I know this good teacher...     

Congrats, dude!!!  I am very happy for you and you can come anytime by my place for a cup of perfectly brewed espresso.


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 21, 2004)

Couple more folks 

Taken 9 mins after birth.








Later on showing off that rug he came out with


----------



## Mitica100 (Sep 21, 2004)

I say Voodoo's new name is Voodoo Daddy!

Anyone seconds that?


----------



## Karalee (Sep 21, 2004)

Damn! Look at that hair :shock:


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 21, 2004)

Awwwww how beautiful is he !!! 

Snug as a bug in a rug :hug:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Sep 21, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Scott WRG Editor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, now that he won't be sleeping for 18 years and is distracted I might actually have a shot at winning


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats!!!!! Quick, set up an account for him! Big brother Cow will show him the way!!!


----------



## vonnagy (Sep 21, 2004)

congrats voodoo daddy!  have a virtual cigar on the forum!


----------



## manda (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats again babe!!!
Its wonderful news!!!!
Hes gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 21, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Couple more folks
> 
> Taken 9 mins after birth.



Okay, call me a geek, but what are the tech specs on this shot?  Lens, focal length, f-stop, ISO, lighting, etc.?  I want to make sure I can get good photos come december...  :-D


----------



## airgunr (Sep 21, 2004)

Well Done!  Cute baby.


----------



## terri (Sep 21, 2004)

> Okay, call me a geek, but what are the tech specs on this shot?



John, you are such a geek.....   :twisted:   

But actually I am right there with ya.   I love these 2 B&Ws, especially the one John is asking about.     

So, Big Voodoo Daddy... Can you give us the tech specs?   Huh, can ya?  Yes, we know, birth of first son and all that..... :roll:  but _surely_ you were taking notes here!!!!    :x


----------



## TwistMyArm (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats again guy!


----------



## tsien (Sep 21, 2004)

It must be a thrilling moment to become a father..


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 21, 2004)

Well I wasn't taking notes.... but that is the wonderful thing about digital   It saves it all for me :LOL:

I didn't want to focus on anything but this baby.  So I schlepped the 50mm 1.8 lens on.   I mostly shot f1.8 between 1/40 - 1/100 depending on the lighting.  The light on the baby table where they clean him up and stuff is actually daylight balanced   so the white balance was easy.  And pretty bright too... 1/100.  Sometimes I cranked the ISO to 800 depending on the lighting.   Like in the room they're in now.  B&W was done using the gradient map in photoshop.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Sep 21, 2004)

Congratulations  :thumbsup:


----------



## Artemis (Sep 21, 2004)

Congrats...I dunno how it feels...so youll have to feel it for the both of us! 

As a TPF baby, we should all send money to chase into a big pool, and then he can send it to you mate to buy your baby a camera!

Was...just...an idea.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 21, 2004)

He is such a cuty, congrats and all the best to the new guy on this beautiful planet.

Seeing him dreaming made me remember that lovely song of Ol' Blue Eyes:

Dream away, child; let your dreams run wild
Or a lifetime of worries might claim you.
Dream away, child; let your dreams run wild
Or the years and the tears shed might claim you.

For the last time we have tasted
love's sweet tears by the fire's glow.
If our hearts are strong there'll be
no long good-byes when it's time to go.
But the strongest torch is sometimes broken
As the deepest vows aren't always spoken,
And the greatest wounds, we hide inside ourselves
Where they never show.

Dream away, child, let your dreams run wild.
Or a lifetime of worries might claim you.
Dream away, child; let your dreams run wild
Or the years and the tears shed might claim you.

When the Winter weds the Northern Wind
The child they bear is snow.
And the branches bow like worried bridesmaids
But the trees will grow.
Sun and Earth in time will come together,
God will give us back our summer weather,
But the memories of that first sweet
Taste of love pass away so slow.

Dream away, child; let your dreams run wild
Or a lifetime of worries might claim you.
Dream away, child; let your dreams run wild
Or the years and the tears shed might claim you.

When there's no room left to live inside ourselves
Do we dream away.


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 22, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Well I wasn't taking notes.... but that is the wonderful thing about digital   It saves it all for me :LOL:
> 
> I didn't want to focus on anything but this baby.  So I schlepped the 50mm 1.8 lens on.   I mostly shot f1.8 between 1/40 - 1/100 depending on the lighting.  The light on the baby table where they clean him up and stuff is actually daylight balanced   so the white balance was easy.  And pretty bright too... 1/100.  Sometimes I cranked the ISO to 800 depending on the lighting.   Like in the room they're in now.  B&W was done using the gradient map in photoshop.



I wonder if I could get roughly the same effect with my 18-55 lens and about a +1 or +2 closeup filter on.  I love that short DOF, but don't have the fixed aperture...  

Also wondering if my flash with a softbox attached would be too much of a distraction/too stressful on the new tyke.

Were these shot with your d70?  If so, that ISO 800 is VERY clean.  I'm impressed!


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 22, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't have done it handheld without the 1.8 lens.  I highly recommend you get that lens.  Can't beat $100 for such a nice piece of glass.  The 2 shots I've shown in this thread are ISO200.  
http://www.redrockexposure.com/noah/noahmr02.jpg this one is ISO 800.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 22, 2004)

Congratulations Voodoo... so we have a small-voodoo in here  another photographer?


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 22, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm really!  That's not a bad price for a nice 1.8 lens.  What brand, etc.?


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 22, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> voodoocat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well you would get the Canon 50mm 1.8.  I have the Nikkor.


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 22, 2004)

Really?  I figured I'd just bust out the electrical tape.   



(I just found it on b&h-- $69.95.  That's not too bad!  I've never had a fixed focal length lens.)


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 22, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Really?  I figured I'd just bust out the electrical tape.
> 
> 
> 
> (I just found it on b&h-- $69.95.  That's not too bad!  I've never had a fixed focal length lens.)


Dude, you don't know what you're missing.  You are going to fall in love with that lens.  Granted, I don't like it as much on the D70 as I would a 35mm.  I really like the angle of view when not cropped by 1.5.


----------



## Luminosity (Sep 23, 2004)

Btw Voodoo daddy , I like the name of your lil cherub :love:. Good taste in names !


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 23, 2004)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmm, I think I might have this little guy waiting at home for me!  I was telling Kelly about it and she went to Roberts' Camera over her lunch today.      :crosses fingers:


----------



## Corry (Sep 23, 2004)

Oooh, good luck Shark!


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 24, 2004)

Woohoooo!!!  I love my wife!!

And you're right, Chad, I already love this lens!  I haven't taken more than a couple snapshots with it yet, but it's a sweet little glass for $80.  I'll see if I can get a couple shots up tonight to show...


How's Noah doing?!


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 24, 2004)

T'is weird not being able to zoom though.  Really makes you compose the shot more thoughtfully.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 24, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> T'is weird not being able to zoom though.  Really makes you compose the shot more thoughtfully.




It's about time you got the 50 1.8.  No EOS owner should be without one.

I found it awkward at first, not being able to zoom...but after getting used to cropping with my feet, I use my 50 1.8 all the time.  I have the older version with the metal mount & distance scale.


----------



## voodoocat (Sep 24, 2004)

Congrats on the lens!  I'm positive you'll love it  

Noah's doing wonderful.  I came home from work and he was sleeping.  He opened his eyes for a few seconds after I called his name.  Otherwise, he's either latched onto momma's boob or sleeping.


----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 24, 2004)

Mmmm boobie.  I miss boobies.  It's going to be a long time before I get near boobies that aren't my own.  :cry:

Good to hear the tot is doing well!  I talked to Kelly on the phone this morning and asked how Molly was doing and she said, "Oh she's been really quiet so far this--OW--She's awake now."  :LOL:


----------



## Corry (Sep 24, 2004)




----------



## Sharkbait (Sep 24, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> It's going to be a long time before I get near boobies that aren't my own.  :cry:



Well I don't like my own--they're hairy.  :|


----------



## Lula (Sep 24, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!

Beautifull baby :love:  :love:


Sorry seems that i'm a bit late here  :?


----------



## aggiezach (Sep 24, 2004)

Shark said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 25, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Shark said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmmm.... boobies........


----------

